# Mirabelle Whirlpool Tub



## mad_footer (Oct 25, 2005)

Has anyone had experience with Mirabelle Whirlpool tubs? I believe these are made/sold by Ferguson Plumbing Supply company.


----------



## NAILGUY (Apr 15, 2008)

*re: Mirabelle Tub*

I have had experience with these tubs and have yet to find more quality and value for the money. I have allways purchased mine through Ferguson and have yet to find them anywhere else.


----------



## sam terzo (Apr 26, 2009)

*need help*

i got a mirabelle tub and i cann't get it to work the plug has power but the motor will not turn over . the tub has water in it past the jets i just dont know what to check or do please help if you have any idea what i did wrong thanks Sam


----------

